
Interactive graphic: Every active satellite orbiting earth - uptown
http://qz.com/296941/interactive-graphic-every-active-satellite-orbiting-earth/
======
Mindless2112
See also: [http://stuffin.space/](http://stuffin.space/)

~~~
unwind
That's just gorgeous.

It shows velocity with a unit of "km" rather than "km/s" which was confusing,
but still very cool.

This is what I expected from the original article. Thanks.

~~~
metafunctor
Very cool! Didn't work for me on Chrome 53.0 on OS X, for some reason. All I
could see was the earth, no dots at all. Hovering around with the pointer
would show me some blue orbits.

~~~
mdrzn
Same here, Chrome 53.0.2785.116 on OSx 10.10.2 shows just the Earth, and when
I hover on a dot it shows the trajectory.

------
6DM
Knowing that the way an object orbits the planet is essentially infinitely
falling toward it, but missing, I thought this was incredible:

"At an altitude of 35,786 km, satellites orbit at the same speed the earth
turns, once every 24 hours, hanging usefully and lucratively over a single
location to transmit and receive information."

I knew the earth spins fast, but putting those two facts together was really
cool. Sitting here, I'm thinking how did I miss this before.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geosynchronous_orbit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geosynchronous_orbit)

------
perilunar
NASA J-Track 3D:
[https://science.nasa.gov/realtime/jtrack/3d/JTrack3D.html](https://science.nasa.gov/realtime/jtrack/3d/JTrack3D.html)

~~~
joezydeco
I came to suggest J-Track, and it's nice to see the page still active after
over a decade, but I think stuffin.space is an excellent update.

It looks like this page doesn't even work for me. And even if it did, the Java
plugin was old. Looks like NASA never updated it as promised in 2012.

------
jlewallen
If you didn't notice, try the easter egg: "To see the relative speed of orbits
(and possibly melt your browser), press Q and then the space bar. "

------
kixpanganiban
This is probably the most gorgeous article I've seen from Quartz yet. I am
deeply amazed.

------
mjmasn
Easter egg mode: press Q once you've started the animation.

------
wanderer2323
Kessler collapse when

